# Printing from Appleworks6 in Classics



## zzbuckley (Apr 20, 2003)

I have OS10.2 and Os9.2 installed so I my Classics applications will work. Thanks to everyone both OS work. The problem I have now is that my printer will work under OSX but not in Appleworks6 which I run in Classics mode. I have installed print drivers in both OS environments but with no joy. If I boot up under OS9 (or in Classics in OSX) and go to an Appleworks document and try and print it says "There is not a valid printer chosen". So I go to Chooser, I can see my printer but if I try and select, I get the message "Cannot find the necessary file(s) to use the SC760 printer driver. Please reinstall the appropriate printer driver"

Oh great and wise MAC gurus what have I done wrong ?!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 20, 2003)

Go to the System Preferences in OS X and select Classic. Now click on the Advanced tab. Select Open Extensions Manager, then click on restart Classic. When Extension Manager comes up, check to make sure all the Epson files are active along with the Printing Lib and PrintMonitor and all the USB files. 
click on restart and classic should restart with all the printer files in place.


----------



## zzbuckley (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks Cheryl. Tried that - no difference. Any other ideas ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 21, 2003)

Have you tried reinstalling the print drivers?  You can get the lastest version from epson's website.  I would suggest that.


----------



## zzbuckley (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep done that but no success !


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 21, 2003)

What port do you have the printer connected to on the computer?  The Epson likes port one and then you put the keyboard in port 2.


----------



## zzbuckley (Apr 25, 2003)

I had it in port two and my USB hub in one. I swapped them over, redid the system prefs advice but no change.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2003)

I just noticed that there is an update to AppleWorks for both X and 9.  
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120213

That might correct you problem.


----------



## zzbuckley (May 8, 2003)

Thanks, I got fed up and spent the money to upgrade which has solved the problem !


----------



## Cheryl (May 9, 2003)

To upgrade what? AppleWorks?  That was one thing I forgot to ask, what version were you working with.


----------

